# Feed the beast(minecraft) increasing maximum ram on 32bit os?



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2013)

To make a long story short I'm trying to play FTB ultimate on ubuntu 12.04 using openJDK java 6 runtime(7 is a bit unstable) and the problem is FTB by default for 32bit only reads 1gb of ram, my computer has 4gb of ram though.  Under advanced options for additional java paramters what do I put to increase the amount of ram it can use?  I only want to use 3gb, cause well it's FTB and if you need more than 3gb then something else is wrong, not to mention I want to use other stuff while playing.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 13, 2013)

32bit Java can not allocate any more ram than that.  You need to install 64bit Java.  You need to install a 64bit operating system to install 64bit Java.

Have fun reinstalling your OS.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, you could try allocating more memory via a batch file (switch batch commands for sh script commands; Java console arguments are the same), but more than likely you'll end up with errors if you try to push it too high. You might max out below 3GB from what I'm reading on OpenjDK (Sun Java on Windows 32-bit is 1.5GB at maximum, but I believe OpenJDK's not as restrictive based on what I'm reading).


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 13, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> 32bit Java can not allocate any more ram than that.  You need to install 64bit Java.  You need to install a 64bit operating system to install 64bit Java.
> 
> Have fun reinstalling your OS.


Well I just have my everything on another partition.  The only downside is the amount of time downloading ubuntu takes.


Runefox said:


> Yeah, you could try allocating more memory via a batch file  (switch batch commands for sh script commands; Java console arguments  are the same), but more than likely you'll end up with errors if you try  to push it too high. You might max out below 3GB from what I'm reading  on OpenjDK (Sun Java on Windows 32-bit is 1.5GB at maximum, but I  believe OpenJDK's not as restrictive based on what I'm reading).


I'll do that.

Oh wait, that's the code you can put in ftb's advance options.  I got it to sort of work.  It only wants to use 2gb for some reason, but that's pretty much okay for ftb.

Later on when 64 bit ubuntu is done downloading I'll give it a test run to see if it works on my system, if not whatev.


----------

